# Removing Wiper Arm?



## formula4speed (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey guys, last night my driver side wiper blade decided to stop working, passenger one works fine so that ruled out the wiper motor being dead. Upon further inspection at the base of the wiper arm the driver side seems to be loose, my guess is there is just a loose nut or something that needs to be tightened. Problem is that I don't know how to get the wiper arm itself off to see what the problem is. Should it twist off or do I need to just put some muscle into it and pop it straight up? Don't want to do any more damage while trying to fix it so if anyone knows how to remove the wiper arm I'd appreciate some shared wisdom. Thanks.


----------



## formula4speed (Nov 2, 2004)

Well I figured out how to fix the problem so I thought I'd report back in case someone else has this same issue. At the base of the wiper arm there is a plastic cover, it looks like part of the wiper arm but it's not and you can pop it off without too much trouble. Under the plastic cover there is a bolt which had come loose, I simply tightened that and my wipers are working as they should now.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

You're lucky - my co-worker's 2003 wiper stopped working on driver side, and the nut was still tight, but the grooves in the wiper arm were all stripped out. They're very shallow, not a great engineering idea, and/or the wiper metal is real soft. Anyway, we swapped over his passenger wiper arm, and he'll get a new replacement (dealer only).


----------

